# 924



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this little beauty in the mail today.Really nice shape, goes down the rails effortlessly. I don't have many of these so I jumped on it at a buy it now for $12 bucks plus $4.94 shipping.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! That is a nice car, perfect lettering and it still has all four steps. Great find.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Do you know there is a lighter color version of this great looking car also? I have both that is why I know. When they are sitting end to end the color difference is pretty obvious. I thought I would pass that fact along. There is no mention of the color difference in Greenburg's either. Another mystery in the Flyer world.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

That is a beauty. Being a newbie at this, it amazes me at the detail that was put into the making of these cars and the huge variety out there along with the large range in values.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are two possible plastic body colors and two different gray colors documented. The injection molded plastic can be either cream or black. This particular 924 has a black plastic body with a cream plastic cover. There is no difference in value for any of the variations.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> There are two possible plastic body colors and two different gray colors documented. The injection molded plastic can be either cream or black. This particular 924 has a black plastic body with a cream plastic cover. There is no difference in value for any of the variations.


You are very correct sir....:appl:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice buy, I may have been watching that same car. I only have one of them, and it is pretty nice. 

I like those cars, they are pretty detailed and very reasonably priced in most cases.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Nice buy, I may have been watching that same car. I only have one of them, and it is pretty nice.
> 
> I like those cars, they are pretty detailed and very reasonably priced in most cases.
> 
> Aflyer


I think I have 4 of them, not my favorite car, but at that price, I had to pop.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

